# nvidia drivers with xorg (for NVS 5200M)



## coyote_zed (Jan 14, 2020)

I recently updated the packages on my freebsd 12.1 laptop (a Dell Latitude E6530) that has an nvidia NVS 5200M graphics card. The update included updates to the nvidia-driver package and since then I haven't been able to start xorg (I've been using mate and the setup worked before the update). Any pointers would be greatly appreciated ... also if these should have been posted in the hardware thread please feel free to let me know as well.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 14, 2020)

There should be a message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log suggesting you to install a 390 series legacy driver.


----------



## coyote_zed (Jan 15, 2020)

shkhln said:


> There should be a message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log suggesting you to install a 390 series legacy driver.



Thanks for the info! It looks like the 390 series is no longer dependent on having Linux compatibility turned on.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope, linux.ko dependency is still there.


----------



## coyote_zed (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks! I'm kind of confused because I did a fresh install and didn't see the typical linux dependencies downloaded in the install ... I also removed the 'linux_enable="YES"' from /etc/rc.conf to play with it ... and it didn't seem to have an effect. 
Is the dependency now built in or is it coming from having hald and dbus enabled?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 15, 2020)

What I mean is that the nvidia.ko kernel module has a dependency on the linux.ko kernel module recorded somewhere in its metadata. Thus FreeBSD is obliged to ensure that linux.ko is loaded before nvidia.ko can be used. Even if you didn't enable Linux emulation support in rc.conf, FreeBSD will load that module anyway.


----------



## coyote_zed (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the explanation! Still trying to learn as much as I can


----------

